# Can anyone help me identify these MacGregor irons?



## mustangds (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum and have a question about an iron set i recently aquired. THey are Macgregor MT's with stiff shafts. I understand that Macgregor made many iron sets and even variations in the MT line. I was wondering if anyone could give me a better idea of when these were made. There is a link to the ebay auction end w/ pics. Thanks!

Dave (mustangds)


----------

